# How all on here has a Carlton 7015 TRX?



## Mowingman

*Who all on here has a Carlton 7015 TRX?*

I just sold my big Bandit 2900T track stump grinder. I am going to replace it with either a new, updated, 2900T, or a new Carlton 7015TRX.
I am leaning toward the 7015, as I do not need a big 80HP diesel, the 60HP on the Carlton will be plenty.
So, the Carlton is over $6000.00 less than the Bandit. Price alone, makes it almost a "no brainer".
Anyone had any serious problems with the Carlton 7015 track machine? 
Unless I hear a bunch of bad things about the Carlton, I probably will order one this coming week.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## gr8scott72

Mowingman said:


> I just sold my big Bandit 2900T track stump grinder. I am going to replace it with either a new, updated, 2900T, or a new Carlton 7015TRX.
> I am leaning toward the 7015, as I do not need a big 80HP diesel, the 60HP on the Carlton will be plenty.
> So, the Carlton is over $6000.00 less than the Bandit. Price alone, makes it almost a "no brainer".
> Anyone had any serious problems with the Carlton 7015 track machine?
> Unless I hear a bunch of bad things about the Carlton, I probably will order one this coming week.
> Thanks,
> Jeff



I'm sure you've read about mine. I've had one hydraulic diverter valve go out that was about $60 and had to replace the upper belt ($70). Oh, I had one other o-ring give out and made a slow hydraulic leak but was easy to fix.

I've got 360 hours on it now and seriously am just now on my second set of batteries for the remote. (Just regular AA)

Isn't the Bandit a hydraulic drive for the cutter head? The Carlton is a dirrect belt drive which gives you ALL the engine power to the stump.

I did one stump this morning. 30 minute drive there, 15 minutes to unload, grind, load, and collect money, 30 minutes back home for a smooth $100.


Why did you sell your Bandit? Didn't you just recently buy that thing?


----------



## Mowingman

Thanks for the info. The Bandit has a hydraulic motor up on the cutting head that runs a wide flat belt, that drives the cutter. That is the only belt on the machine.
I really liked the machine, and have ground well over 1000 stumps in the year I have had it, with not one problem. The big job I am on will be winding down this summer. I decided I do not need that much machine, (horsepower and weight), for most of my work. I did not really plan to sell it, but a land clearing contractor not far from here, needed a big machine and wanted to buy it. I got nearly what I paid for it.
I figured this was a good chance to either get another Bandit with all the current updates, or, look at a somewhat smaller machine that will better fit my needs in the future.
The overall size, weight, and horsepower of the Carlton really is ideal for me. However, I hate to switch from Bandit and my current dealer, who is great.
All things considered, the Carlton is probably the way I will go this time.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Well I looked at the Carleton but the belts issue and dealers way off decided to go with sc 602 shaft drive only belt is fan alternator belt. Mine is tow behind but works great for me my best day was 127 stumps of various size! I would check out the track model so602 may be good as well but 60 hp is all you need imo my cat 60 handles all I give her.


----------



## gr8scott72

ropensaddle said:


> Well I looked at the Carleton but the belts issue and dealers way off decided to go with sc 602 shaft drive only belt is fan alternator belt. Mine is tow behind but works great for me my best day was 127 stumps of various size! I would check out the track model so602 may be good as well but 60 hp is all you need imo my cat 60 handles all I give her.



I looked at both and even demoed the sc60. Even forgetting the fact that the 8 hour demo broke on the one stump that I was doing, there where other things that I really didn't like about it.

Some of the big things are:
Chip cappacity is almost double on the Carlton
Travel speed is about double on the Carlton (That's a really big one to me)
Carlton came with the sandvik wheel
You don't have to remove the chip gaurds everytime you want to go thru a gate with the Carlton (You do with the Vermeer)



Oh, my best day with my Carlton was $2,500!!


----------



## ibadvanced

*7015 trx*

HI, I've had the Carlton SP 7015 wheeled unit for over 2 years now--560 hrs.---I bought a SP 8018 TRX with the 99hp Kubota, both great machines the 8018 is limited in where you can go and turning is trying without tearing the lawn granted it''s alot heavier. As far as being on nice lawns the wheeled unit is really great, because you don't have to be careful turning--just turn the wheels and go. It really speeds up the job if you have a yard full of stumps. I know there are advantages to both, but you might want to demo a wheeled unit also.


----------



## Mowingman

I have thought about the wheel machines, like the 7015 and Bandit 2800. however, the tracks have me spoiled and I prefer them for the ability to work in rough and wet areas.
If the payments on the track machine seem too high to live with, my fallback position is to go back to one of the wheel machines. We will see how the visit to the bank goes tomorrow.
The Vermeer machines are not on my list. Too many reports of problems, and the nearest dealer is 50 miles away.
Jeff


----------



## dave k

For me the over build of the carlton grinders is just great, two of my pals have had serious problems with new 60 TX's one has had 4 control boxes and one remote in 18 hours !!!! I have the 8018 with 99hp kubota and at 2 yrs old and 900 ish hours no real problems after sorting out the polychain belt which from about 250 hrs started pulling the pulleys off the jack shaft, the problem was resolved by fitting a carbon fibre belt the same width as a standard 80hp 8018.


----------



## motoroilmccall

We have a 7015TRX, and I gotta say, its a beast of a machine. Only real problem I can tell ya is that it tears up lawns bad. You have to pretty much go straight shot from the road to the stump. If you try and turn, its over for that spot of the lawn.


----------



## ropensaddle

gr8scott72 said:


> I looked at both and even demoed the sc60. Even forgetting the fact that the 8 hour demo broke on the one stump that I was doing, there where other things that I really didn't like about it.
> 
> Some of the big things are:
> Chip cappacity is almost double on the Carlton
> Travel speed is about double on the Carlton (That's a really big one to me)
> Carlton came with the sandvik wheel
> You don't have to remove the chip gaurds everytime you want to go thru a gate with the Carlton (You do with the Vermeer)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my best day with my Carlton was $2,500!!



Well glad you like your machine however I don't think it will out travel my tow behind my stumps are spread out so unless it does 55mph sorry off to the next hundred lol. Really I have not had an issue with my grinder I may have if I got a tracked unit so really no way to disclaim your claim so how many stumps was 2500??


----------



## gr8scott72

ropensaddle said:


> so how many stumps was 2500??



Not very many. I don't remember exactly how many stumps but I just looked at my records and it was 9 different jobs that day in Houston after Ike.




I've also done a large job where the stumps were only 2-3 grouped together. There was about 70 stump total and it was very easy to just run the grinder back up the ramps and drive over to the next group. Even on a job like that, I think the tracks would still win out in overall speed of use even having to load back up inbetween stumps.


----------



## John464

I have the wheeled version 7015. Great machine. I spoke with my local Bartlett guys and they said they love the machine but hate the tracks and they will be trading it in on a wheeled version. 

I was on a job two houses down from them and they had their crew watching me turning the machine. They seem to dislike putting plywood down on hard turns . They have also told me their welds cracked on the track system and have thrown the tracks off the machine a few times.

I don't have experience with the track system personally, but I havent had any problems with tearing up grass with the wheels. Only issue has been one flat tire, but the daul wheels kept it up till I got back to the shop.


----------



## Mowingman

How long does it take to remove the duals, and reinstall them when you have to get through a narrow gate?
Is it a quick and easy process. Looks like it would be a pain, compared to the tracks that slide in and out.
Jeff



John464 said:


> I have the wheeled version 7015. Great machine. I spoke with my local Bartlett guys and they said they love the machine but hate the tracks and they will be trading it in on a wheeled version.
> 
> I was on a job two houses down from them and they had their crew watching me turning the machine. They seem to dislike putting plywood down on hard turns . They have also told me their welds cracked on the track system and have thrown the tracks off the machine a few times.
> 
> I don't have experience with the track system personally, but I havent had any problems with tearing up grass with the wheels. Only issue has been one flat tire, but the daul wheels kept it up till I got back to the shop.


----------



## gr8scott72

Mowingman said:


> How long does it take to remove the duals, and reinstall them when you have to get through a narrow gate?
> Is it a quick and easy process. Looks like it would be a pain, compared to the tracks that slide in and out.
> Jeff



Too long and it encourages the user to not put them back on to grind which is dangerous.


----------



## gr8scott72

John464 said:


> I have the wheeled version 7015. Great machine. I spoke with my local Bartlett guys and they said they love the machine but hate the tracks and they will be trading it in on a wheeled version.
> 
> I was on a job two houses down from them and they had their crew watching me turning the machine. They seem to dislike putting plywood down on hard turns . They have also told me their welds cracked on the track system and have thrown the tracks off the machine a few times.
> 
> I don't have experience with the track system personally, but I havent had any problems with tearing up grass with the wheels. Only issue has been one flat tire, but the daul wheels kept it up till I got back to the shop.



I don't even carry plywood with me and I don't tear up people's yards. At least 95% of the stumps can be ground by driving the machine straight to the stump from the driveway or yard then once you grind that stump you can use the chip pile to turn to your next stump. Small gradual turns do not mess up the yards either.

Oh, and with wheels, you cannot get in some tight spots that do require spin turning with the tracks.


----------



## ropensaddle

I have been told by many that I would not get my tow behind into? I guess I am an ok truck driver because I have managed to get to 99.9 % of my stumps


----------



## John464

Mowingman said:


> How long does it take to remove the duals, and reinstall them when you have to get through a narrow gate?
> Is it a quick and easy process. Looks like it would be a pain, compared to the tracks that slide in and out.
> Jeff



It is one bolt on each side. Takes about 5 mins to take off and another 5 mins to put back on. In my neck of the woods the gates are normally wider unless its an older neighborhood. I can normally get by with only taking one wheel off. Very few 36" gates left. and most times Im getting through gates with all wheels on. All the newer homes have wide gates to give access for the landscapers and their big mowers.


----------



## B-Edwards

You have to think ahead with the tracked machine. You can be careful and not destroy a lawn. If you cant do it without ply-wood then use ply-wood. Experience will teach you how to do it. A wheeled machine is for sure easier on a lawn but here in the mountains there is no comparison between the two, the tracked machine is a no-brainer. I would take the minimal lawn damage all day long over trying to use another wheeled machine, but that's just me. These hills make it tough. I almost turned my wheeled machine over on a hill . It would have went at least 100 yards down into the river. Tracks = stable.


----------



## ibadvanced

*7015*

Everyone gets used to the machine that they are using and thinks that it works best for them, I was the same way, I thought that nothing could beat my tow behind because I could back it in to just about anywhere and it would beat loading and unloading a machine any day of the week. Well I ran into a great deal on a 7015 wheeled machine and got it. First 6 months or so I would just use it from time to time, once I got used to the wireless controls there was no looking back. I have 3 towable machines- plus the 8018 TRX--that stay parked 95% of the time. The 7015 is the machine people want to see on there lawn--I can put it in high and go from stump to stump in seconds with NO lawn damage worries at all and no jumping in and out of the truck. The track unit would be better for big inclines for me and thats it because I don't need to get on a lawn unless it's dry anyway. If I was to buy a second machine to double up with it would be the 7015 wheeled. Sorry to ramble, I hate typing


----------



## Mowingman

Thanks for all the input on this machine. 
It looks like I am going with the 7015TRX. Still have a few details to work out, but here is the tentative deal we are working on:
7015 TRX, 60HP Deutz, wireless remote, Sandvic Duradisc, 3 year/3000HR FULL warranty, (1 year from Carlton and 2 additional years from the dealer), plus, one year of free preventive maint. service, (Oil and filter changes, etc.)
Price out the door of $46,200.
If all goes as to plan, I hope to close the deal tomorrow.
Jeff


----------



## gr8scott72

Mowingman said:


> Thanks for all the input on this machine.
> It looks like I am going with the 7015TRX. Still have a few details to work out, but here is the tentative deal we are working on:
> 7015 TRX, 60HP Deutz, wireless remote, Sandvic Duradisc, 3 year/3000HR FULL warranty, (1 year from Carlton and 2 additional years from the dealer), plus, one year of free preventive maint. service, (Oil and filter changes, etc.)
> Price out the door of $46,200.
> If all goes as to plan, I hope to close the deal tomorrow.
> Jeff



What color? opcorn:


----------



## Mowingman

Plain old yellow



gr8scott72 said:


> What color? opcorn:


----------



## gr8scott72

Mowingman said:


> Plain old yellow



BORING

lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Mowingman said:


> Thanks for all the input on this machine.
> It looks like I am going with the 7015TRX. Still have a few details to work out, but here is the tentative deal we are working on:
> 7015 TRX, 60HP Deutz, wireless remote, Sandvic Duradisc, 3 year/3000HR FULL warranty, (1 year from Carlton and 2 additional years from the dealer), plus, one year of free preventive maint. service, (Oil and filter changes, etc.)
> Price out the door of $46,200.
> If all goes as to plan, I hope to close the deal tomorrow.
> Jeff



Wow that seems pricy but then wireless rainy day work eh? I always thought that would be kind of cool but then ruts hmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Mowingman

Made the deal today. Can't wait to get it. I have about 150 stumps flagged and ready to grind.
Yellow just seems right for "big machines with tracks". I bet I know what color you prefer.




gr8scott72 said:


> BORING
> 
> lol


----------



## John464

Mowingman said:


> Made the deal today. Can't wait to get it. I have about 150 stumps flagged and ready to grind.
> Yellow just seems right for "big machines with tracks". I bet I know what color you prefer.



yellow is where its at. Congrats on the purchase! Best of luck with it!


----------



## arborworks1

No ruts with a track machine. I drove mine through standing water in a yard and you could never tell I was there. I have put a hurting on the stump market in my town. According to the guy that was grinding for everyone. 

I don't care I have been averaging 290 bucks per hour. Self propelled is the only way to go. After watching the tow behind guys spend 20 min, getting to a stump. I'll be on to my next jobsite.


----------



## ropensaddle

arborworks1 said:


> No ruts with a track machine. I drove mine through standing water in a yard and you could never tell I was there. I have put a hurting on the stump market in my town. According to the guy that was grinding for everyone.
> 
> I don't care I have been averaging 290 bucks per hour. Self propelled is the only way to go. After watching the tow behind guys spend 20 min, getting to a stump. I'll be on to my next jobsite.



Lol I guess they don't know how to drive it takes me 20 seconds then usually less than five to be ground and gone bye bye and your just getting the binders off and beginning to unload :hmm3grin2orange: See it is all perspective and I see way more of my view but will admit if the stump is in a wild jungle of a place you will have me beat except I don't do those with my tow behind I plan to get the alpine for those stumps.


----------



## howel07264

ropensaddle said:


> I have been told by many that I would not get my tow behind into? I guess I am an ok truck driver because I have managed to get to 99.9 % of my stumps


You won't do 99% of the jobs around here with a tow behind. I work in metro Birmingham area and half the homes are fenced backyards others are garden homes or very little clearance between homes. If your working in open rural areas with many large stumps or blow-overs i could see a tow behind.You would have to use one of these self-propelled high horsepower machines to appreciate the difference. just my 2 cents. By the way,you put me in a yard with 10 stumps scattered over the yard and i gaurantee you i can grind them faster than ANY tow behind.


----------



## MOE

ropensaddle said:


> I have been told by many that I would not get my tow behind into? I guess I am an ok truck driver because I have managed to get to 99.9 % of my stumps




I also run a large tow behind. I know a large self propelled. would be better but for the price difference and the work volume I'll stick with the tow behind....for now. Most of my work is in larger semi rural lawns with room to manuvere. You are right that once you get used to backing them, it is very fast. I often surprise people with where I can fit. One thing I did was buy a half ton reg cab pickup with a short bed. It turns a lot tighter than my long bed. reg cab. Some day there will be a large self propelled in my future but for now the tow behind works fine......and it's paid for.


----------



## arborworks1

I see what you are saying about whipping it right in and starting to grind. But I swear you will not beat me on a multiple stump job without a spotter. Plus I market the stumper as not putting trucks on your nice lawn. Gotcha there. Carlton only weighs 4400 and its around 3.8 psi.


----------



## gr8scott72

arborworks1 said:


> I see what you are saying about whipping it right in and starting to grind. But I swear you will not beat me on a multiple stump job without a spotter. Plus I market the stumper as not putting trucks on your nice lawn. Gotcha there. Carlton only weighs 4400 and its around 3.8 psi.



Just leave them be.

I get several jobs a week from some of the big tow-behind guys that can't get to stumps so I actually love tow-behinds. lol


----------



## arborworks1

You know come to think of it I end up with alot of those myself. The tow behind guy that works around the area, has a small self propelled, but he likes to charge alot for it, cause its painfully slow. I never understood why he didn't get 7015.

I'm getting my isuzu set up for stormchasing this year. Looking forward to a road trip.


----------



## gr8scott72

arborworks1 said:


> You know come to think of it I end up with alot of those myself. The tow behind guy that works around the area, has a small self propelled, but he likes to charge alot for it, cause its painfully slow. I never understood why he didn't get 7015.
> 
> I'm getting my isuzu set up for stormchasing this year. Looking forward to a road trip.



Isuzu? NPR? Let's see some pictures!!!

I just recently bought a ASV RC30 skid steer. Looking forward to storm season also.


----------



## Oly's Stump

Self Propelled
Remote 
Sandvick wheel
tracks
wheels


I have 2 machines and they are used for different reasons and different conditions. If I had *just* residential jobs I would go with a wheeled machine.


----------



## chips_r_flying

Hey Mowingman,
If you haven't already cut the deal I would take a look at a Bandit 2800SP. I just recently demo'd one of those machines and it was a cutting son of a gun. The one I looked at was 4 wheel drive and a radio remote, Bandit has some demo machines that they are offering at a really attractive price. The one I demo'd was around $36,000.


----------



## gr8scott72

chips_r_flying said:


> Hey Mowingman,
> If you haven't already cut the deal I would take a look at a Bandit 2800SP. I just recently demo'd one of those machines and it was a cutting son of a gun. The one I looked at was 4 wheel drive and a radio remote, Bandit has some demo machines that they are offering at a really attractive price. The one I demo'd was around $36,000.



And you can find the Carlton wheeled machines for that price too:

http://equipment.treetrader.com/index.php?a=2&b=1002


----------



## Mowingman

All the Bandit 2800 4x4 machines at the lower price are 06 demo machines. They have the older "autosweep" system that I do not really like, as well as the older style hydraulic hose routings and older style remote box. Those are things I wanted the upgraded versions of, if I got a newer Bandit.
I was quoted $36,700.00 + $850.00 freight on one of those older models.
The brand new 2800 4x4, remote, with the latest updates, was quoted at $57,575.00 + $850.00 freight. 
The 7015TRX was a much better option, for both price and features.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

howel07264 said:


> You won't do 99% of the jobs around here with a tow behind. I work in metro Birmingham area and half the homes are fenced backyards others are garden homes or very little clearance between homes. If your working in open rural areas with many large stumps or blow-overs i could see a tow behind.You would have to use one of these self-propelled high horsepower machines to appreciate the difference. just my 2 cents. By the way,you put me in a yard with 10 stumps scattered over the yard and i gaurantee you i can grind them faster than ANY tow behind.



Again perspective is in the mix here I can back mine into places you would not believe and while I agree in one yard with 30 stumps you would likley get done a little faster I can sacrifice fifteen minutes on those jobs because the jobs I am doing are golf courses and you will have five here then ten two holes away and I will leave your machine in the dust in that scenerio.


----------



## gr8scott72

ropensaddle said:


> Again perspective is in the mix here I can back mine into places you would not believe and while I agree in one yard with 30 stumps you would likley get done a little faster I can sacrifice fifteen minutes on those jobs because the jobs I am doing are golf courses and you will have five here then ten two holes away and I will leave your machine in the dust in that scenerio.



Dude, we get it, you think your tow-behind is the cat's meow, the best thing since sliced bread. Geez


----------



## ropensaddle

gr8scott72 said:


> Dude, we get it, you think your tow-behind is the cat's meow, the best thing since sliced bread. Geez


SEE the pespective thing again as the way I see it is the other way arounds


----------



## Bigstumps

No arguing on the internet!! I have both a tow behind and self propelled and they both have their positives. 

Nothing beats a tow behind on a big blow over - they have the cutting dimensions, chip capacity, and wheel size to rip right through.

The self propelleds are quicker with multiple stumps on a single job, great for chasing roots, and don't destroy my truck. I don't care how good a driver you are - my self propelled will go places a tow behind never will - and there is less lawn damage. I have customers that freak when I drive a truck around their house.

All that said - I will one day replace my tow behind with a big self propelled - as soon as the stimulus package stimulates me!!


----------



## Oly's Stump

Tow behind vs self propelled.
My 2 cents worth. Back when the self propelled machines first were coming out I said to myself that I would never get a self propelled. A dealer talked me into it shortly there after and I purchased a self propelled. I sold all my tow behinds and would never consider buying another one. The self propelled can do what any tow behind can and more. Much quicker then always in and out of the truck backing up to stumps. Its also easier on your truck not having to get it all scratched and dented on fences, branches ect. The push blades are great for pushing the grindings back into the hole. Leaving a hole open opens you up to liability. Then once you get a remote controlled machine with a sandvick wheel you will never go back.


----------



## John464

gr8scott72 said:


> Dude, we get it, you think your tow-behind is the cat's meow, the best thing since sliced bread. Geez



LOL! Pot meet Kettle. Seems nearly every stumper thread you mention your 7015 or a picture. Do you take her for long walks through the parK? HA!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## arborworks1

How bout that Rope.


----------



## Bigstumps

Oly's Stump said:


> Tow behind vs self propelled.
> My 2 cents worth. Back when the self propelled machines first were coming out I said to myself that I would never get a self propelled. A dealer talked me into it shortly there after and I purchased a self propelled. I sold all my tow behinds and would never consider buying another one. The self propelled can do what any tow behind can and more. Much quicker then always in and out of the truck backing up to stumps. Its also easier on your truck not having to get it all scratched and dented on fences, branches ect. The push blades are great for pushing the grindings back into the hole. Leaving a hole open opens you up to liability. Then once you get a remote controlled machine with a sandvick wheel you will never go back.



Totally agree - I only still own my tow behind because I have forever - when business picks back up I'm tradin it up on a high horsepower self propelled!!


----------



## arborworks1

I will say that chip capacity is not great. But you get used to getting around that quickly. I have wiggled the machine side to side and packed down the chips before, its just as easy to back out and shovel a small amount to the side to get the last bit without recycling chips through.


----------



## motoroilmccall

You've moved it side to side to pack down chips? Man, if we try turning out 7015 at all while you're in a chip pile they wedge in the tracks and pop them off... Its darn near impossible to get them back on.


----------



## arborworks1

You need to tighten the tracks then. I spin on the chip pile all the time. I have only thrown a track once, it was too loose. Tracks are easy to get back on, loosen the grease fitting and push the idler back and presto back in business. Squirt some grease in and you are ready to rock again.


----------



## ropensaddle

arborworks1 said:


> How bout that Rope.



Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhbout what I like my machine and I do understand they both have their place but for what I am doing my setup is great and faster. I would love to have both I think if I got a self propeled it would be 200 hp skidder type lol


----------



## BC WetCoast

ropensaddle said:


> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhbout what I like my machine and I do understand they both have their place but for what I am doing my setup is great and faster. I would love to have both I think if I got a self propeled it would be 200 hp skidder type lol



Do you think it would be an advantage to have a hitch ball on the front bumper of your truck. My dad did this with his travel trailer to get in his parking spot. Worked great for awkward maneuvers.


----------



## ropensaddle

BC WetCoast said:


> Do you think it would be an advantage to have a hitch ball on the front bumper of your truck. My dad did this with his travel trailer to get in his parking spot. Worked great for awkward maneuvers.



Well it may for some but I have backed chippers so long it is really no problem for me. I also on my main stump jobs do golf courses and it would take the production out rehooking and make it similar to having a self propello or peta in my case!!! I am going to get a alpine mag 
for the hard to get stumps.


----------



## B-Edwards

John464 said:


> LOL! Pot meet Kettle. Seems nearly every stumper thread you mention your 7015 or a picture. Do you take her for long walks through the parK? HA!:greenchainsaw:



I used to take my TRX7015 on long walks in the park, she was such a knock-out. Some guy from SC took her from me  .


----------

